# Remington Turkey/Deer Combo



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey all, I have a single shot .410 and an old single shot 20 gauge. I am looking to upgrade to something better for turkey and deer (as a backup to my rifle or if I ever get the chance to hunt in the shotgun zone as I normally hunt in rifle territory).

I see Remington has Model 870 Express Turkey Deer Combo. It comes with a 21" Vent Rib Rem Choke (Turkey Extra Full), twin bead barrel and a 23" Fully Rifled Deer barrel with Cantilever Scope mount. I can get one for $460 if I get it before the end of the year. It's matte black with Mossy Oak Breakup stock. 

This seems to be the perfect fit for what I am looking for. However, am I better off getting a dedicated turkey shotgun and a dedicated deer slug gun (like an H&R Ultra Slug Hunter)?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I have always had good luck with Remington shotguns. I had an 11-87 that would shoot 1" groups at 100 yards with the right slugs. I think you would be well served with this combo.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

that combo is perfect, it will give you many years of service and is perfectly suited for both deer and turkey.


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

I love my 870


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

hungry hunter said:


> that combo is perfect, it will give you many years of service and is perfectly suited for both deer and turkey.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

DTrain said:


> Hey all, I have a single shot .410 and an old single shot 20 gauge. I am looking to upgrade to something better for turkey and deer (as a backup to my rifle or if I ever get the chance to hunt in the shotgun zone as I normally hunt in rifle territory).
> 
> I see Remington has Model 870 Express Turkey Deer Combo. It comes with a 21" Vent Rib Rem Choke (Turkey Extra Full), twin bead barrel and a 23" Fully Rifled Deer barrel with Cantilever Scope mount. I can get one for $460 if I get it before the end of the year. It's matte black with Mossy Oak Breakup stock.
> 
> This seems to be the perfect fit for what I am looking for. However, am I better off getting a dedicated turkey shotgun and a dedicated deer slug gun (like an H&R Ultra Slug Hunter)?


I bought that same combo 2-3 years ago on sale at gander Mountain for $350 (I had to buy a scope) I love it. I


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Critter said:


> I have always had good luck with Remington shotguns. I had an 11-87 that would shoot 1" groups at 100 yards with the right slugs. I think you would be well served with this combo.


2nd that, my first Remington 12 gauge was a wingmaster with a 28 inch barrel. Great turkey gun, pheasant and deer gun as well. Then I went to an 870 express. Now I have an 11-87 and love it.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Krackerracing said:


> I love my 870


Me too - I've a got a few now in a variety of gauges.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Can not go wrong with the 870...There is a reason that they are still being made after all these years!!!

I used to have 870 slug gun- gave it to my brother to use and it has not come back. Guess he figures I have Win 1300 slug gun so he gets to keep the 870... I need to talk with that boy. I also have 11-87 which has been a great shotgun for many years- never has let me down.

Good luck


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

I bought the exact same combo about 3 years ago. I love it. I would suggest trying a Hastings choke with Remington 4X6 duplex shells for Turkey. Killer combination! Also for the slug barrel, make sure that the scope you get is able to withstand the kick. I have a Nikon shotgun scope on mine. I also shoot the Remington Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs through mine. They definitely pack a punch and shoots pretty flat out to 150 yards, but they kick like a mule. Definitely won't go wrong with that gun.... Good luck!


----------

